# Vintage L/W with sew up tires--but not what you expect



## sam (Jul 8, 2018)

The lightest bicycle in the world. This is a 20" BMX mini. Not too sure there is truth in advertising when it comes to BMX, but I thought you might find it amusing they races these bikes using sew up tires. I guess they could have been built up with gears and drop bars for a mini road bike. Found a blacklite frame last week but I'll build it BMX style


----------

